# andropoise  (1,4-Androstadiene-3, 17-Diol)



## flexster (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is what the write up says,

Andro Poise by SciFit is an extremely anabolic (promotes lean muscle gains) and mildly androgenic (promotes strength and intensity) prohormone 1,4-Androstadiene-3, 17-Diol which is said to be a direct precursor to Boldenone. Andro-Poise has a very slow estrogen conversion rate, SLOWER THAN ANY OTHER ANABOLIC PROHORMONE. This makes AndroPoise key when trying to put on lean muscle while keeping your water and fat retention to a minimum. Andro Poise is the exact same compound as Impact Nutrition's Equibolin only with twice the potency!
From Peter "BigCat" Van Mol:
"This could without a doubt surpass any prohormone ever created, including 1AD!"

"One thing I particularly like about 1,4-andro is that despite the fact that it can stimulate the androgen receptors and aromatize, it does both in such a small amount that side-effects are nearly non-existant. Combined with high oral efficacy it can easily match Nor-diol, perhaps even beat it, in the safety department. It can also be a handy supplement for endurance athletes since it stimulates Erythropoesis, the manufacture of red blood cells in the bone marrow and releasing them in large quantities in the blood. Red blood cells carry oxygen and this increases the capacity for strenuous and continual activity with a lessened risk of cramps or musclular failure."

What I found interesting about this is the quote from "BigCat".

Here is the original article that "bigcat" was writing in.

Definitely more promising than the 5-AA. I found it has great resemblance to the 1AD in the fact that it has no estrogen aromatisation possibility, assures almost all gains as dry weight and the double bond at the one position which ensures greater oral activity without extra liver toxicity. However, Not here, nor on the 5AA by the way, was there any kind of study attached showing the efficacy of either product. It is touted as a precursor to boldenone, another popular steroid and pre-contest hardening agent. In this case there is more truth in it. Only that boldenone has a hydrogen and oxygen bonded and the 1,4-andro has a double bonded oxygen atom. Boldenone becomes methandrostenolone in its methylated form, also known as Dianabol, possibly the most popular oral steroid in the world, ever. 

If this was a diol version this could without a doubt surpass any prohormone ever created, including 1AD. But it's a dione version with inherent flaws. I'm also not convinced a diol version will ever come out. [Editor's Note: A diol version is now available. AndroPoise by SciFit contains 100mg.] Unlike 1AD which was created in a lab as a dione, then perfected to a diol, 1,4-andro isn't made by human hands but extracted from the feces of a cow. Cows are treated with progesterone for various reasons, and under that circumstance they produce this in their bowels it seems¹. This is the result of that isolation. It's also the topic of a hot debate of whether or not this is legal. In any case, 1,4-andro can be considered the non-5-alpha reduced version of 1AD and a potent anabolic precursor. However, it definitely leaves a lot of stacking options. Because of the 1-double bond it has a high oral efficacy, meaning low doses can exert an effect. So in a stack with another prohormone it may be able to rival the effect of a mild steroid, but again you'd have to be able to make it cost-effective for it to rival 1AD. 

Here is the link;

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/14andro.html



Any thoughts on this?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2003)

It may be of use used in a stack, but not much by itself.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 29, 2003)

i dont think it will be much like d-bol till they make methyl 1,4andro


----------



## flexster (Dec 29, 2003)

This may be old, Im still try to get caught up on all the prohormones that are out there now. I had quit bodybuilding 4 years ago and just recently started back about 4 months ago, so this could be a year or more old. Seems like alot has changed in 4 years for supps.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2003)

Changes daily now!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 29, 2003)

Certainly seems that way.


----------

